# Gartenteich mit Netz abdecken



## knusobatigri (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer, ich habe seit kurzem ein Haus gemietet. In dessen Garten befindet sich ein Folienteich von ca. 5 x 5 Metern, tiefste Wasserstelle 180 cm. Leider stehen dicht am Teich 3 Apfelbäume, ein Birnenbaum und 2 große __ Eichen. Da in diesem Garten ca. 3 Jahre nichts gemacht wurde ist der Teich voller Laub. Trotzdem ist da reichlich Leben drin und ich habe die Froschkonzerte genossen,
Nun muss ich den Teich leeren und mal den ganzen Mist rausholen. Aus 2 Gründen würde ich dann gerne ein Netz drüber machen. Erstens wegen Laub und Eichenbläten und Obst und zweitens wegen meines verfressenen Hundes, der im Winter mit Sicherheit auf das Eis geht um noch eventuell vorhandene Äpfel zu angeln. Da wäre durchaus ein Einbrechen möglich.
Seit Wochen nun gucke ich Bilder von Teichen mit Netz oder Teich in Natura- aber so richtig einen Plan hab ich noch immer nicht. Nur so ein paar Ideen...
1) Ich könnte im Teich einen Poller mit Pfahl machen und das Netz (ähnlich wie bei einem Zirkuszelt) zu den Seiten leiten. Um den Teich selber einen Zaun machen (wegen Hund)- und das Netz dann daran befestigen. Bei der Variante wäre natürlich toll, wenn noch ein Steg zum Pfahl wäre, damit man von unten unterm Netz immer mal das Netz mit nem Besen oder so schütteln könnte. Das ist natürlich ein riesiger Aufwand mit fraglichem Erfolg. Hinzu kommt, dass ich so hoch hängende Netze nicht besonders schön finde.
2) Ein flaches Netz stramm über die Wasseroberfläche spannen. Das Netz muss so engmaschig sein, dass Eichenblüten nicht durchfallen und so stabil, dass es den Hund hält. Wäre die einfachere und günstigere Variante. Allerdings kann man so ein Netz vermutlich nicht ohne das Laub und Äpfel in den Teich kullern abziehen zum Säubern, oder? 
Hat jemand von Euch das schon gemacht? Ich würde sehr gerne das Netz dauerhaft (oder zumindest langzeitig) belassen wollen. Reinigung von Laub und Obst evtl mit einem Nasssauger???

Oder hat jemand noch eine bessere Idee oder Anregung??


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Knusobatigri,

herzlich willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! 

Ich würde mir einen LKW-Schlauch besorgen. Aufpumpen und dann eine runde Siebdruckplatte mit Kabelbindern daran befestigen.
In der Mitte der Platte den Pfahl für das Netz befestigen und dann mit Schnüren/Seilen mittig fixieren.  
Dann das Netz drüber etc.................


----------



## knusobatigri (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Olli, Du meinst in etwa so??   Im Prinzip sicher funktionstüchtig, aber die Optik ist doch echt doof. Gibt es "unsichtbare" Netze?
Übrigens: Dein Teich ist sehr schön ;-)


----------



## teichinteressent (12. Juni 2017)

Nimm ein schwarzes Laubschutznetz!
Auf dem Bild ist ja eine Abdeckung für den Pool.


----------



## Lion (12. Juni 2017)

ich möchte über meinen Teich nicht einmal das schönste Netz haben, denn die freie und
schöne Sicht ist damit genommen.
Die Baumprobleme (Laubprobleme) wirst Du evtl. 2x im Jahr haben und kannst die Blätter relativ einfach und schnell
mit einem Fangnetz, wenn diese noch auf dem Wasser treiben, entsorgen.
Evtl. legst Du dir einen Skimmer zu, der Dir die Wasseroberfläche reinigt, bevor
Schmutz absinkt, und kannst so die freie Sicht auf deinem Teich voll genießen.

Deinem Hund kannst Du voll vertrauen, sein Instinkt ist so gut, das wir Menschen uns um so eine
Situation für den Hund keine Sorge machen müßen, falls er eine Wasser-Ratte ist, wird er den
offenen Teich voll genießen und ein Netz könnte für ihn gefährlich werden, falls er hängen bleibt.

Solltest Du jedoch Kleinkinder haben, dann unbedingt für optimale Sicherheit sorgen, aber hier
schützt dann auch kein Netz.

Ist nur ein Vorschlag und schreibe uns, was Du machst.
Gerne mit Bilder

Viel Freude am Teich wünscht
Leon


----------



## knusobatigri (13. Juni 2017)

Genau so geht es mir eigentlich auch- Teichnetze sehen schon blöd aus. Aber selbst wenn ich ein Laubschutznetz wieder vom Teich kriege, ohne dass das Laub dabei dann doch hinein fällt- spätestens bei Äpfeln und Birnen klappt es dann nicht mehr. Was den Hund angeht: nein, eine Wasserratte ist er nicht! Aber ein Beagle, der alles frisst, was er finden kann. Er hat mir im Winter schon bewiesen, dass man Äpfel "unterm Eis" ausbuddeln kann und ist zum Glück nicht an der tiefsten Stelle eingebrochen. Er wäre auch nicht der erste Hund, der unter die Eisoberfläche gerät. Ich möchte das nicht ausprobieren.
Vermtlich werde ich mich erst einmal für ein flaches Netz direkt auf dem Wasser entscheiden. Es gibt Sicherheitsnetze, die sogar Menschen tragen. Ob das dann wirklich so zu realisieren ist?? Ich werde dann berichten ;-)
LG
knusobatigri


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Juni 2017)

Ein Netz direkt über der Wasseroberfläche ist aus mehreren Gründen hochproblematisch:
Wenn es nicht superstraff ist und nachgibt, wird es zur Todesfalle.
Wenn sich ein Tier, das kann auch kleiner als dein Hund sein, Katze, Igel, Vogel usw., in den Maschen verhakelt, bist du dann rechtzeitig und immer zur Stelle bevor sich das Opfer zu Tode gezappelt hat?
Mit einem hermetisch schließenden Netz wirst du kein Froschkonzert mehr genießen können, denn Amphibien können nicht mehr in deinen Teich, ausgewachsene Kaulquappen nicht abwandern. Gleiches gilt z.B. auch für __ Libellen und viele andere Insekten. Vögel kommen nicht mehr zum baden und trinken usw. Wenn du unbedingt ein totes Wasserloch haben willst, stell eine von diesen "formschönen" Regentonnen auf und mach nen Deckel drauf und auf deinen Teich ne Betonplatte. Das ist wenigstens 100% ig sicher.

Alternativ kannst du aber auch komplett weg von Abdeckungen in die andere Richtung denken, nämlich darauf zu achten, dass die Ufer so beschaffen sind, dass ein hineingefallenes Tier auch leicht wieder rauskommt. Also flaches "griffiges" Ufer, evtl mit Ausstiegshilfe wie stufig ins Wasser gesetzte Natursteine, Totholzast o.ä..Ein Teich deiner Größe müsste eigentlich klein genug sein, dass ein Hund, der in der Mitte einbricht, auch bis ans Ufer kommt. In flach abfallenden zur Mitte tiefer werdenden Teichen schmilzt das Eis nämlich von außen nach innen. Wenn Tier es dann trotzdem schafft, erst in der Mitte einzubrechen (was einer meiner Katzen tatsächlich mal passiert ist), "zerhacken" die das Eis beim ans Ufer schwimmen. Und da dürfen sie dann aber nicht an einer steilen Wand und niedrigem Wasserstand scheitern.
Alternativ kann man den vereisten Teich im Auge behalten und an den wenigen Tagen, an denen das Eis wirklich gefährlich ist, sein Haustier vom Teich fernhalten.


----------



## knusobatigri (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo Beate, dieser Teich hat leider die tiefste Stelle in einer Ecke, also am Rand. Habe letzten Winter immer vesucht das Eis zu brechen, was aber wegen extrem kalter Nächte igendwann nicht mehr gelang. Und nein- ich will natürlich kein totes Wasserloch. Ich will aber auch keine riesige Technik, da nur nicht verbrauchte Energie gute ist ;-)
Da es hier im Augenblick saukalt ist, werde ich eh noch gar nichts machen. Und dann muss der Teich wirklich erst einmal leer, damit ich das ganze Laub und Fallobst entsorgen kann. Vielleicht hätte ich die Chance, den Teich etwas kleiner zu machen, d.h. das ganz tiefe Loch einfach zu. Dann wäre ein höheres Abnetzen im Herbst und Frühjahr möglich und im Rest des Jahres dann ohne Netz. Dieser Teich hat einfach eine blöde Lage im Garten. Vermutlich waren die Obstbäume bei der Anlage noch recht klein ;-)
Hätte ich die Möglichkeit für eine besser Lage, dann würde ich noch einmal ganz neu anfangen...
Da das Haus aber gemietet ist, kann ich auch schlecht ein Kettensägen-Massaker veranstalten und zumindest die Obstbäume abholzen. Vielleicht ist ja aber auch das Reinigen des Teiches gar nicht sooo schlimm, so dass ich mir diese Mühe alle 2 Jahre mal machen werde. 
Im Augenblick laufe ich täglich mehrmals um den Teich herum und werde immer ratloser ;-)
LG Christa


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo Christa,

ich würde den Teich jetzt nicht leeren. Es ist im Moment zu viel Leben darin. Vielleicht kannst du mit Kescher/Sieb/Eimer Laub und dem Obst  entfernen. Dabei das Abgefischte in Teichnähe erst mal liegen lassen, damit die Tiere wieder ins Wasser finden. 
Ansonsten finde ich wie Beate, dass Abfischen, Skimmer und evtl. ein Netz im Herbst reichen sollte. 
Du hast den Teich ja erst seit kurzem übernommen und es ist lange nichts abgefischt worden. Vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht so viel, wenn du es regelmäßig machst, wie du jetzt denkst.


----------



## knusobatigri (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo Andrea, mit Kescher hab ich schon einiges raus, allerdings sind mir dabei schon 2 Stück abgebrochen (und es war wirklich nicht die billigste Sorte).
Ich fürchte schon, dass es weitere Unmengen sind, denn an der tiefsten Stelle ist die Laubschicht bis ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sichtbar.
Aber immerhin blüht zwischen allem nun die Seerose ;-)


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2017)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du ein Glashaus über den Teich stülpst. Nix fällt mehr rein, nix friert ein ......
Sorry aber mein Teich steht auch bescheiden unter Kirche, Apfel __ Quitte und co. , aber ganzjährig ein Netz drüber spannen 
Dann würde ich ihn lieber verlanden lassen.


----------



## knusobatigri (13. Juni 2017)

Na klar, ein Glashaus im Tiffany-Stil- das hätte dann keiner


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Christa,

als erstes, wo wohnst du denn, wenn es gerade saukalt ist bei dir? 
Dann würde ich den Teich nicht gerade im Sommer ablassen, denn wie du schon sagtest, er ist voller Leben. Gerade jetzt zu dieser Jahreszeit. Und Leben ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen, auch dafür, dass du dich jetzt erst mal entspannen solltest, das viele Leben genießen und dir in aller Ruhe Gedanken machen.
Auf dem Bild sieht der Teich doch ganz nett aus und nicht danach, als wäre er kurz vor'm umkippen.
Der Schmodder am Grund ist natürlich ein potentielles Problem, weil da Faulgase entstehen können und es sammelt sich über die Jahre auch einiges an. Aber alle zwei Jahre Grundreinigung ist unnötiger Aktionismus. Alle paar Jahre einen Teil des Schlamms absaugen reicht normalerweise wenn keine Fische drin sind.
Wenn das Wasser nicht faulig riecht, würde ich bis zum Spätsommer warten und schauen, ob ich um ablassen drum herum komme. Bis dahin, öfter mal Laub und Fallobst von der Oberfläche abkäschern und beobachten. Wie siehts denn mit Unterwasser-Pflanze aus bei dir? Die können einiges an Nährstoffen aus dem Schlamm verwerten und nebenbei ein bisschen Sauerstoff produzieren. 

Mit dem Schlamm am Grund bin ich gerade in einer ähnlichen Situation und weiß wie schwierig es ist, die Füße still zu halten, wo man doch schon nen Plan hat.  Andererseits ist die Bedenkzeit gut um zu prüfen, ob der Plan wirklich gut ist. Zum Schlamm absaugen gibt es auch Pumptechniken, die es erlauben, das Wasser drin zu lassen, bzw. nur teilweise zu wechseln, und ich nutze jetzt einfach die nächsten zwei, drei Monate um much schlau zu lesen und das Zeug, das ichvdafür brauche zu organisieren. 

Das tiefe Loch zu bzw. flacher zu machen ist eine gute Idee, aber aufschütten würde ich da nicht unbedingt. Vielleicht kannst du ja ein bisschen was aufbauen, mit Feldsteinen oder diesen Hohlsteinen, Pflanzring-Kunststeindingern vom Baumarkt? Das schafft schnell Höhe und belastet die Folie vielleicht nicht so.


----------



## knusobatigri (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo Beate, ich wohne etwas nördlich von Hamburg, das sind es zur Zeit zwischen 14 und 16 Grad, wenn es bedeckt ist. Und ein recht scharfer Wind macht es gefühlt noch kälter.
Nein, umgekippt ist das Wasser nicht. Es sind 2 Seerosen im Teich, eine blüht inzwischen. Und im Flachwasser sind __ Lilien und diverse Gräser. Frag mich bitte nicht, wie die heißen . Das große Loch mit Pflanzringen kleiner machen ist eine gute Idee, ich hätte sonst, wenn der Teich leer wäre die Folie hoch genommen, was natürlich ein ziemlicher Aufwand wäre. Übrigens: Füße still halten kann ich gut, denn einen Plan habe ich ja noch nicht  Deswegen bin ich ja auch hier im Forum und für jede Idee sehr dankbar. LG Christa


----------

